# Is it real?



## Bdubs (Jun 30, 2019)

I’m considering purchasing a stingray. 
 I’m able to search the serial number and it dates it to 1976.  
 Problem I’m having is it has a springer front end and the small front wheel.  
 Did they make the Sting-Ray 5 spd with that front end? 
 It says 5 spd  Sting-Ray on the chain guard, the seat is stamped Pearson’s , everything seems legit from the head tube back. My concern is the front end.  
 Thanks for any info.


----------



## Brutuskend (Jun 30, 2019)

It would be unusual for there to be a caliper brake on a springer stingray. Are the yoke bolts marked with a S?
I'm dubious.


----------



## Bdubs (Jun 30, 2019)

I


Brutuskend said:


> It would be unusual for there to be a caliper brake on a springer stingray. Are the yoke bolts marked with a S?
> I'm dubious.



  I would have to check that out and let you know.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 30, 2019)

1976 Catalog. I see no mention of a springer.


----------



## Bdubs (Jun 30, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> 1976 Catalog
> 
> View attachment 1023738



Catalog says it’s a no I reckon.


----------



## Artweld (Jun 30, 2019)

Bdubs said:


> I’m considering purchasing a stingray.
> I’m able to search the serial number and it dates it to 1976.
> Problem I’m having is it has a springer front end and the small front wheel.
> Did they make the Sting-Ray 5 spd with that front end?
> ...



Probably a early after market springer from what I can see. Welds are not the original schwinn springers, also it just doesn't have that smooth appeal like the original ones. Schwinn did make a rare front brake mount for the springer but I believe it was mounted on the front of the truss rods. That brake mount has been posted on IG site 

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## stingrayjoe (Jun 30, 2019)

Looks like a Low Rider brand springer. They are low dollar knock offs made over seas. They have been around 15-20 years.


----------



## bobcycles (Jun 30, 2019)

springer is obviously a cheap reproduction.... not even the Schwinn Anniversary reproduction buy 
horrible China knock off

Cobble job


----------

